# Whats the best sq head unit out there



## graydodge14 (Jun 9, 2010)

So since im redoing my system i wanna redo my head unit too. I dont know much about them and ive been researching and see eclipse all the time but i know they dont make them anymore.

I think i would want something new, so whats out there right now that is the best. I want something that can control eq and all that better then what i have now and sooner or later ill be getting an actual equalizer. But with those options whats out there right now?


----------



## alachua (Jun 30, 2008)

What are your goals? What car is it going in? What equipment will you be using with it? Are their specific features you are looking for? If you want a simple answer, then I suppose 'the best sq head' that is new and available would probably be the Pioneer P99rs. Alternatively, you could pick up something like the Kenwood Excelon KDC-X994 and pair it with the new JBL MS8 processor.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

graydodge14 said:


> I think i would want something new, so whats out there right now that is the best. I want something that can control eq and all that better then what i have now and sooner or later ill be getting an actual equalizer. But with those options whats out there right now?



Alachua asks a lot of good questions. IMO you are confusing "the best" with "bells and whistles". "The Best" HU will probably not have the 'features' you are wanting. IMO "the best" HU is the Nakamichi TP1200 / 1000MB changer or the McIntosh MX-5000 ...but I'd bet you are not willing to pay what it takes to get 'the best'.

McIntosh MX-5000 AM/FM Tuner/CD Player HDCD 24 bit NEW! - eBay (item 170498102119 end time Jun-17-10 18:50:36 PDT)

Nakamichi TP-1200 MOBILE TUNER / PREAMPLIFIER TP1200 - eBay (item 170494837912 end time Jun-10-10 07:11:37 PDT)

Nakamichi 1000MB New !!! CD CHANGER - eBay (item 170489605491 end time May-31-10 21:19:29 PDT)

>^..^<


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

Just from the nature of your post I have no doubt that you would be fine with a deck along the caliber of say the now defunct PIONEER PREMIER DEH-P800PRS. However, some of there current DVD decks with Auto EQ control that are net priced in the $300-$400 range will work and can sound good. These have good transports and built in features like auto EQ, crossovers, etc....Much more DSP power than what you probably already have. No need to spend $1200 to get good sound...unless you have high quality amps, speakers, etc and have the cash.


Top 10 Audiophile Source Units - Source Unit Reviews - Car Audio and Electronics


----------



## MACS (Oct 3, 2007)

WLDock said:


> Top 10 Audiophile Source Units of all time.
> Top 10 Audiophile Source Units - Source Unit Reviews - Car Audio and Electronics


Some glaring omissions from that list. 

A few I would add with 24 bit DA's:
McIntosh MX5000 MDA5000
Clarion Addzest HX-D1
Sound Monitor DTA-500x ICD-500x


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

The only thing they don't tell you about the Alpine 7909 and the older Nakamichis is that their transports are SUPER picky when it comes to recorded media. Well, that is IF they will even play burned CDs. Some do, some don't, so YMMV!


----------



## WLDock (Sep 27, 2005)

MACS said:


> Some glaring omissions from that list.
> 
> A few I would add with 24 bit DA's:
> McIntosh MX5000 MDA5000
> ...


Well.... we all know a true all time list would grow well beyond 10 units. There are some other that can be added as well.

Nevertheless, I just have a feeling that these are more than what the o.p. is after....maybe I'm wrong?


----------



## graydodge14 (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks for the reply guys. 
I guess i should have clarified but right now i have a flip out 7 inch panasonic screen, its nice but honestly i dont need it i never watch dvds on it and at first it was cool because you can run your ipod directly off of it and hide your ipod in the console but i quickly learned it takes forever to find a particular song or artist.

Its going in a dodge ram 1500 with 2 ascendant audio havocs and possibly a sundown 2500 watt amp.

i really just want to replace the flip out because i dont need it for one and i figured i would get something that controls sound quality a little bit better. I by no means want flashy or something that looks cool but as my first post may have seemed like that. I do want something nice and simple that doesnt look like its from the 80's but i want more function out of it.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

I had great luck with my Alpine CDA-9885 and CDA-9887 using the iPod. My wife also likes her Clarion DXZ785USB with her iPod. I find the speed to be pretty quick, although things get cumbersome if you don't use playlists. I usually group whole CDs into playlists by genre to make things slightly easier.


----------



## ZAKSGSR (Oct 29, 2009)

IMHO an alpine W505 with the PXA-H701 or a PXA-H100 will give you more than adequate processing for SQ. Either of those processors can be used with most of the Alpine Ai-Net radios.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jun 9, 2010)

i was looking at these three so far 

Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.



Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.

Kenwood - KIV-BT900


I like the first one for the fact of pandora radio and all the ipod features but the second one seems to have more of the sound quality features and the third is just something different than alpine didnt really have much info on it.


----------



## ZAKSGSR (Oct 29, 2009)

graydodge14 said:


> i was looking at these three so far
> 
> Alpine Electronics of America, Inc.
> 
> ...


I have the 303 (the predecessor to the 305) in my car with the PXA-H100 which gives me a huge EQ from the deck as well as excellent portable media functionality and 4 volt pre-outs from the processor. It is a great setup for minimal $$


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

i was never a fan of the ida line and i am a diehard alpine guy. i had 2 of them, one using the imprint, and both of them sucked as far as sq went. the 9887 is a great unit as well. if you are not going to run active i would suggest the kenwood x993/x994 as well. i have a 993 and while it does not have all the bells and whistles it does have a lot of them and it sounds great. it also works perfectly with any ipod including my iphone.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jun 9, 2010)

thanks for the reply does anyone know if all the decks are capable of adding imprint to them or do they have to specifically say that upgrading them to imprint is avaliable


----------



## nineball (Jan 17, 2008)

they have to say it.


----------



## nathd (May 27, 2010)

carpc hands down =)


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

I personally like Alpine and Eclipse


----------



## graydodge14 (Jun 9, 2010)

I think i am gonna go with one of the Alpines, im not sure if the 350s is made specifically for iphones or if my itouch would work with the unit the same way.

If my itouch would work then i heard that unit is the best for navigating ipods and finding your music very fast and then i could just add on the imprint sound. 
But if not the other headunit with built in imprint would be just fine and i think either way i would be very happy with the sound quality they produce


----------



## nathd (May 27, 2010)

Alpine is good for reliability, and after going through 4 Eclipse decks back in 2005

http://icedotcomexpress.com/images/eclipse-cd5425e.jpg

The 5425 was awesome sounding, absolutely thrashed an Alpine head unit for quality and 5v pre-outs and all the good stuff. Motorized face jammed up once, unit would overheat and display go funky. Never buy an Eclipse head unit again after that... maybe in a year or two's time once they start getting reliable . They had so many warranty claims its inevitable that they will start working on reliability, maybe.

My last deck was an Alpine CDA 9853R and was beautiful. Prefer car pc now though, how else you gonna get a 15" lcd in your dash... =)


----------



## rob3980 (Jun 11, 2010)

Eclipse is a great SQ deck i also heard RF has great SQ decks but im not a RF fan at all! Apline will for sure work with your ipod and ipod touch just get the ipod cable for the alpine deck!


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

MACS said:


> Some glaring omissions from that list.
> 
> A few I would add with 24 bit DA's:
> McIntosh MX5000 MDA5000
> ...


Recently got an HX-D1.

How far away is it from the MX5000 in your opinion.
Just want to know if I should still keep trying for an mx5k or be satisfied?

I agree with you the sound monitor is something very, very special as well.


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

double post...


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

rob3980 said:


> Eclipse is a great SQ deck i also heard RF has great SQ decks but im not a RF fan at all! Apline will for sure work with your ipod and ipod touch just get the ipod cable for the alpine deck!


From what I remember the RF decks were made by Eclipse and I think Alpine made a couple for them as well, or maybe it was Clarion.


----------



## ChrisB (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi-FiDelity said:


> From what I remember the RF decks were made by Eclipse and I think Alpine made a couple for them as well, or maybe it was Clarion.


I thought Denon made the early Rockford Fosgate CD players? We used to call them Denfords.:laugh:


----------



## "that boy asad" (Feb 15, 2008)

Pioneer DEX-P99RS


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi-FiDelity said:


> From what I remember the RF decks were made by Eclipse and I think Alpine made a couple for them as well, or maybe it was Clarion.


So it sounds like you're not sure who made them....LOL!



ChrisB said:


> I thought Denon made the early Rockford Fosgate CD players? We used to call them Denfords.:laugh:


Correct!


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

ChrisB said:


> I thought Denon made the early Rockford Fosgate CD players? We used to call them Denfords.:laugh:


You're right it was Denon.


----------



## Hi-FiDelity (Jan 22, 2013)

trojan fan said:


> So it sounds like you're not sure who made them....LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> Correct!


I confused Eclipse with Denon (for some reason) and I thought I had read that Alpine or Clarion had made a few of there later model HU's.


----------

